# Driving Bridle



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I think it looks like a very nice bridle. The four keepers along the blinkers are a sign of good quality workmanship.
As far as a good leather conditioner, the place I bought my harness from suggested "Leather Therapy". It is sort of pricy so I use it sparingly. I use regularly Fiebings black saddle soap and lexol conditioner,
Sometimes I take the bridle apart and put a heavy book on top of individual pieces to straighten them out if they are twisted.
I think you did good buying the best bridle you could. When I bought my show harness I upgraded my bridle to the next best quality.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

Try Harness Honey - it is not easy to find, but do an internet search and you can find it. It works great to soften and condition leather.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Hang your driving bridles upsidedown by the bit to help keep the blinkers pointed out away from the horse. Don't every lay them flat.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you everyone! Its good to hear that I didn't buy the crappiest thing out there XD

I've actually taken the entire thing about (piece by piece so I didnt mess it up!) and worked the leather, then put it back. It helped quite a bit. I'll look into those conditioners/oils and see what's available in my area.

LHP- Thankyou! I was actually wondering about how to store it xD I currently have it resting on a hanger, with the noseband and blinders supported but they were still turned in a bit. Now I know! haha


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Blinders/blinkers are made so the horse does not see the cart behind them and get frightened by the sight. Before I started driving my mare I really wanted to just take them off because I figured they were not important. But after hooking her up to the cart I realized it was almost essential with a few exceptions. If you do not use them you will have to spend lots of time not only getting her used to the noise and feel of the cart, but also the sight. Even if they see it for a while and get over it, it can still take them off guard if they are momentarily destracted by something and they might take off running.

That is a very nice bridle and I would suggest you keep the blinders. I felt the same as you and wanted to take them off, but in the long run there is a reason people use them. It is not cruel or a short-cut, it is just the nature of a horse to run when something shiny and heavy is attached to them making noises. The blinders just help the horse to not see all the commotion going on behind them. I am not a professional but I just wanted to share my personal experience.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you fitted it? It looks so out of porportion to me. The blinders are so close to the noseband and the noseband looks so big for a mini.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

ButtInTheDirt- ah, I think you misunderstood me. I said that I would not be using the check rein, not the blinders. I absolutely plan on using my blinders. The only reason that I wanted them to be detatchable was because Sour is still in the early stages of training, and I want her to be comfortable with a normal bridle before I add blinders. I also wanted to be able to take them off to clean them, or replace them if they got damaged.

Churumbeque- xP yes, I have actually. In the photo though, they're still at 'package setting' with everything on the smallest hole. I felt like it was alright to go ahead and bridle her yesterday, and adjusted everything. It fit beautifully, and the noseband is right where it should be. The blinders DO turn inwards a bit, but with some adjusting I was able to fix that right up. She was not impressed with them, but didn't throw a fit or anything, so I'm happy.

If I remember right you're a large horse trainer, so I'm sure its hard for you to picture the bridle on a mini- but I assure you. They have some LARGE heads for their size. Or atleast ours do! Sour's head measures 30" from the corner of her mouth, around to the other corner, and she takes a 3 1/2" bit.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I read on a thread a while ago that you were contemplating using the blinders but it was old so I commented here and didnt read into it much. Good to hear, sorry about that.(;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

ah, yes ^^ I've spoken to enough people that I've realized the dangers of not using one, and since I'd rather not kill anyone, she'll be wearing the blinders xD


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

*sofening*

If you want to make the leather really pliable liberally use a good oil and after it has soaked in take Fiebrings saddle soap, the paste kind, and rub it in right out of the container. You will be amazed. I do my reins this way once or twice a year and it softens and prolongs their life for years.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh hay, you are welcome! 
I am so happy that you were able to get one, and that it is working out for you. I think they are great for every day/pleasure driving. 
I agree that they come a little stiff, but mine both arrived very well oiled, did yours not?

I think that Harness Honey is really nice stuff. Here's a link of one place I know right off the top of my head carries it....
Harness Honey MiniTack.com  $9.95 a pint.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

It had definately been oiled atleast once before, but it took a while for my money order to come in, so it was sitting up a box for a good month before it was shipped. I think it just sort of stiffened up in that time, being in that position for so long. I've got it completely flattened out now though, and its really started softening up. Pauline was very nice to work with though, and she even did some extra measurements for me to make sure that the browband was going to fit Sour.

I borrowed some of my BO's Leather-new this week and have been using that, then I ordered some harness honey for later usage.

I have to say though, I'm rather depressed right now. Its an absolute swamp out here because of all the rain we're having (yay rain!) but I went ahead and brought the bridle out to put on Sour yesterday. Tied her up, adjusted it, and try to put it on her. Well she decided that today is a good day to not take the bit (she's been doing fantastic lately, but oh no. Bring something remotely different even with the same bit and its SCARY!) so I spend 20 minutes trying to get it on her. I finally suceed in getting her to calmly take it, fix the blinders, and the BO comes over and asks me to bring Sierra and Kenzie over so that we can put salve on Sierra's leg. Fine. Not wanting to battle Sour again, I decide to just halter her and tie her up with the bridle on. STUPID STUPID STUPID! o.o I was gone for hardly ten minutes, but when I came back she had her brand new bridle rubbed off (I didn't have the noseband on it, as it was still kinda stiff) and it was hanging....in a mud puddle.:evil: And I didn't have any conditioner or oil. I wanted to scream at her! I know it was my fault though oops, so I tried to scrub as much mud off with a damp sponge and rag, but it just didn't work. Thats when BO came to the rescue with the leather-new.

All in all I don't think its too much worse for the wear. I cleaned it up really well and although it seems a bit rough near the bit, I think I can get it back into shape. 

Moral of the story, don't trust a miniature horse with new things. :roll:

I still need to buy some driving reins though. I didn't buy any with the bridle because they only had brown in stock.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

The reins are supposed to be brown. I think so that the black dye does not stain you or your clothing or a light colored horse.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

yeah, I was told that just yesterday :lol: make sense! I guess I didn't think of that.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> The reins are supposed to be brown. I think so that the black dye does not stain you or your clothing or a light colored horse.


Hmmm...reins on both my set-ups are black. Never had a problem.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

BoldComic said:


> Hmmm...reins on both my set-ups are black. Never had a problem.


 If there black they are probably a synthetic or biothane.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

They are leather, however, it is a pleasure harness not a show harness so maybe that's the difference.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

There are differing preferances on what products to use on your leather, both to soften and to maintain. IMO, you should consider availability and price. MY preferances are to use mostly Neatsfoot oil bc I can always buy more in town and it's very affordable. Then again, I have a LOT of tack. I also keep and use saddle soap. It keeps my leather supple. With dried out leather I have used Lexol.
Lexol Leather PH Cleaner - Statelinetack.com
I have a jar of Horseman's One-Step and I like to take that on riding trips bc it cleans and oils.
Absorbine Horsemans One Step 15oz - Statelinetack.com
Do NOT ever use mink oil on your tack. It WILL oil up leather but it isn't made for tack, its made for leather that WE wear. MOST importantly, mink oil will seal in any moisture and if you just washed the leather it will seal that in and rot your leather. Hope this helps. =D


----------

